# Double rat manor



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

I've been looking for a long time for some tutorials or even pictures or something of two combined eat manors. After a lot of failed research I decided my version was probably the most structurally sound and decided to share it with you guys. The cage is very empty because I just cleaned it and I plan on decorating tomorrow since we just got home from a road trip.









It was very easy to combine them, about 2/3 hours later, a lot of frustration and only two broken clips, I managed to turn 2 cages and 40 zip ties into this monster beast.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## Im_swav3y (Mar 24, 2021)

Ladylazerstar702 said:


> I've been looking for a long time for some tutorials or even pictures or something of two combined eat manors. After a lot of failed research I decided my version was probably the most structurally sound and decided to share it with you guys. The cage is very empty because I just cleaned it and I plan on decorating tomorrow since we just got home from a road trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please make a tutorial on how to do this ? I have my boys in 1 rat manor but I have another one just sitting in my room unused. I’d LOVE to put them together and I’m not seeing any video tutorials on how to do it


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Seems like the post is from 2017. . .
I think they are probably not on this forum anymore. Good luck with the cages, I have absolutely no experience with connecting them so sadly I can’t help 😢


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Im_swav3y said:


> Can you please make a tutorial on how to do this ? I have my boys in 1 rat manor but I have another one just sitting in my room unused. I’d LOVE to put them together and I’m not seeing any video tutorials on how to do it


I would assume you just take one side out from both cages so that if you put them side by side, one cage opens up into the next, and secure the cages together with zip ties. I don't have a Rat Manor though so I'm not sure if the cage works that way... Good luck, and if you do succeed connecting the cages please tell us!


----------

